

Ask HN: Are people satisfied with their website analytics? - craigkerstiens

There's a growing number of options out there for web analytics. Google Analytics being free still seems like the primary tool, but there's a few key areas it falls down. Primarily you're stuck in a page view mentality, where if it isn't a page it doesn't matter in regards to goals and funnels.<p>There are some newer players in the space that try to fill some of the gaps of google analytics. Clicky attempts to offer real time analytics so you have faster insight instead of the 2-3 hour delay that currently exists for most products. Mixpanel allows you to get outside of pageview limitations, essentially giving you a blank slate to track anything, but then it starts to seem very broad as to how deep you have to go and whats effective.<p>Having used several of the tools during bootstrapping, I'm still coming away unsatisfied with the insight that each were able to provide. Am I entirely alone in my desire for a yet to be found, incredibly useful web analytics tool?
======
keiferski
Don't forget about chartbeat. <http://www.chartbeat.com>

~~~
craigkerstiens
There's several in this realm, though chartbeat still seems like another
variation on whats out there. Real time dashboard, but not really new methods
of capturing and reporting on data.

It is nice that they specifically target publishers, which is where real time
has more relevance. But it seems most sites can't react to knowing the
information in real time, so even the real time value proposition is limited.

